# Design A RootzWiki Case, Wih $100 Gift Card From Cruzerlite!



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Check this topic here for details: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/announcements/design-a-rootzwiki-case-from-cruzerlite-and-win-100-gift-card-r761


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Check out some of the submissions we've received so far... there's still time to enter! What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm loving the first one!


----------



## OfficerMac (Nov 4, 2011)

First one is great!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the first one. Its super modern.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

First one looks amazing!


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

First one is very nice and unique.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

the first one ftw!


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

I really like the first one too, but I think it has one major downfall...it's white. I really like the white case, don't get me wrong. However, I have a white TPU case from Cruzerlite and Andy's Threads, the Rorschach case. Unfortunately the white is getting other colors on it. Mainly blue, I'm assuming from blue jeans? It's really a bummer because the quality is great besides that and the white case looks really good on a Galaxy Nexus!

Don't know if there is anyway to make it better so there isn't color wear on the case...would hope so, but not very confident there is on a TPU case.









Maybe do the first case in a dark gray?


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the first one except the HTC piece since this is a Samsung device


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

T_VASS said:


> Love the first one except the HTC piece since this is a Samsung device


Me thinks he put HTC on there because HTC and Samsung are the only 2 manufacturers that have made Nexus devices.


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Stetsonaw said:


> Me thinks he put HTC on there because HTC and Samsung are the only 2 manufacturers that have made Nexus devices.


I understand that it just through me off that's all.. still an awesome design for sure


----------



## dalrymple33 (Apr 4, 2012)

DROID 3!! i would certainly love a new case, since ive broken this phone 8 times, nbd. ive been looking for a case for a very long time, and btdubbs : ics or die


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's some more designs that were submitted over the weekend... if you've been waiting, now is the time to email us your design ([email protected])! We'll stop taking submissions on Tuesday!


----------



## Koki1337 (May 23, 2012)

Lovely to see so many submissions getting on here! I have to say the first one ever submitted is neat!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll take the rootz with the unicorn dragging his poop please lol.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a few more that we received this morning:





































You've got until tomorrow evening to get your submissions in!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

cant really design anything but i have an idea if anyone wants.








but of course change kong out for android


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

Since so many people seem to like the dragging unicorn, I thought I would drop this one in here too. As I said in the AOKP case thread, I apologize for the poor Gimp skills, and I take no credit for the images since I have done nothing but copy and paste the work of others.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Today is the last day to get your entries in for our contest!!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

And yet a couple more!


----------



## TMartin (Aug 22, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


>


Even tho I posted the white one with the unicorn dragging it's a$$....I love this one. It's bada$$


----------



## TheJ0hnman (Oct 6, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


>


This one is unspeakably awesome.

More generally, and hopefully this is an appropriate spot to comment: Just wanted to throw out there to Cruzerlite/designers that while I'll buy one of these no matter the design to support Cruzerlite and their sponsorship, I'm more likely to buy multiple (for myself, as gifts, etc.) if the design doesn't contain/contains minimal Rootzwiki verbiage. No offense intended to Rootzwiki et al., as I'm pretty fond of the joint and it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Here's a few more that we received this morning:


This one and the first one posted are my 2 favs. I think it should be between the two of those...

just my .02!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ScottyBrown said:


>


These tow look great! I would totally buy one of these!


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

And the last one submitted last night:


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

OK gang... final designs are in a gallery over on Google Plus... go +1 the designs that you like!!

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/cruzerliterootzwiki-case-design-contest-finalists-r818


----------



## Koki1337 (May 23, 2012)

I sure hope this doesn't turn to a popularity contest where the "Like"s and "+1"s matter
And this is my favourite


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Actually, that's how they're doing the voting...


----------



## Koki1337 (May 23, 2012)

Stetsonaw said:


> Actually, that's how they're doing the voting...


Hah, killing creativity as its finest


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Koki1337 said:


> Hah, killing creativity as its finest


How is that? It was gonna be a vote from the beginning. If you want to make sales, you make the product that people will want to buy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Koki1337 (May 23, 2012)

Stetsonaw said:


> How is that? It was gonna be a vote from the beginning. If you want to make sales, you make the product that people will want to buy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True in business terms


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Koki1337 said:


> Hah, killing creativity as its finest


Actually, I thought that people being able to "Plus 1" any case that they like worked pretty well... that way, each person could only "vote" for a case that they liked once. Not to mention, no names/tags/nicks were used in any of the images that were posted. I'd actually say that this was an extremely fair way of doing it.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Winners are announced... plus... some surprises!!

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/rootzwiki-case-preorders-from-cruzerlite-are-live-winners-announced-r825


----------



## Nickel17 (Nov 12, 2011)

First one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

